# Cleaning up green beans



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I often notice that some of the beans in a quantity of greens are actually brown. Should I take them out before roasting? I suppose if they would turn into quakers during the roast, I could remove them afterwards. Or might they look like the others after roasting, but taste wrong?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could taint the roast ??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

With this sort of question a photo is *super* helpful as is the name, varietal and process type of the particular coffee. As it could be completely normal

For information: A quaker is a bean with less sugar content so it doesn't go brown as fast as other beans when roasting, if the content is low enough then it's really resistant to going brown. One sure sign of low grade coffee is lots of quakers, it also shows up poor processing. you can't really tell what's going to be a quaker in the green (although insect damaged, funny size etc.. are more likely to be low sugar)


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

The coffee is El Salvador Finca Los PirineosRed Bourbon. It's from Coffee Compass, but they don't say how it was processed.

Here's a photo: brown on the left, greens in the centre, and unsorted on the right.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No problem there, I went and checked my own coffee stocks. Below an El Salvador red Bourbon I have, not the same as the one you have..sorry about the lighting. However, you can see the same colouration on the silverskin.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks very much for taking the trouble. That's very reassuring.


----------

